# Curious



## Adriel (Oct 5, 2006)

up until i found this forum - i thought a pellet gun was more of a toy, like a BB gun. I expected more people here to be using 22 rifles and such. are pellet guns really that popular? new, btw. hope to spend many a time talkin here.


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

First off welcome!

Pellet guns have become very popular with the varmint/small game crowd. I personally dont use them, love too try though.

The new breed of air guns out there are very fast and very powerful compared to what you may be used to and definately not toys lol. Some cost just as much as a centerfire rifle.

I think its Predator xtreme (not sure) that has a section every month dedicated to air guns, very interesting, and youll be shocked at what they've come up with. Also this forum here has had many people post that have some good experience with them, do a search and check it out.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Adriel (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

Another question - what are the advantages of using pellet guns over rifles and shotguns, the guns i though everyone used for small game until now.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

suburban use low noise young kids im 14 and i dont have a lisence


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

so your hunting illegally bluenwhite?

:withstupid:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Brower, where I live (GA), you don't have to have a license to hunt until you're 16; but you _do_ have to have a hunter safety card.

Adriel, aside from the lack of noise, a big advantage in using pellet rifles instead of a .22 or a shotgun is the shorter range in which the pellets remain lethal. A .22 can be dangerous for almost 2 miles, but a pellet can only go about 200-400 yards, tops. This is a big help in suburban areas where there are a lot of houses and people around. Plus, you can get 500 hunting grade pellets for about ten dollars. That's pretty cheap practice and hunting ammo.


----------



## Adriel (Oct 5, 2006)

one thing i never thought of - ive lived in the middle of nowhere my entire life - range was never an issue for me - the only gun mishaps ive heard of around here is someone shooting a cow. lol. i dont even think that was a mishap - i think it was done on purpose by some no-good-fer-nothin.


----------

